# sites that are open all year?



## clockworks (Jul 16, 2013)

Is there an easy way to find sites that are open all year? As newbies, we were hoping to use our MH for short breaks throughout the year, but many sites in the West Country seem to close during the winter - some as early as the end of September. Having looked at quite a few websites, some of them don't make it clear that they have a "closed season" - you have to try and book a pitch, and then you get an error saying it's not available. Wastes a lot of time!


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

Try ukcampsite.co.uk, you can search for sites that are open all year. I'm pretty sure that the caravan club site also allows you to search for the cls that are open all year too.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't forget our own database (Reviews tab then Campsite Map). You can set various parameters then scroll down to see the map.

Had a quick check and there seems to be quite a few in the West Country.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*sites*

Hi

www.pitchup.com

www.siteseeker.co.uk

You can filter both to include all year round sites.

Russell


----------



## clockworks (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi


You can search on the Caravan Club website for sites that are open all year too. The problem with this facility is that some sites close for just a month, eg mid-Jan to mid-Feb and these don't show up in your search, so it is easier on the Caravan Club site to look for sites for the dates you want to go.

The UKcampsites site has the same problem but will at least give you an idea of what is out there.

Lots of CLs, particularly those with few facilities, stay open all year.

We usually manage to find places to go through November - February.

Happy camping.

CandA


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

clockworks,
As newbies it may sound a little daunting but why not try wild camping, for a weekend and not too far from home perhaps.
No need to book and you are the site owner :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Better still join BritStops and not only stay free but have a nice drink or meal while you are there.

Alan


----------



## clockworks (Jul 16, 2013)

We had originally planned to try wild camping for weekend breaks, but a broken gas fire means we really need EHU when the weather is cold. The fact that Cornwall County Council actively discourages overnight parking doesn't help either.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a supplement from MMM mag, October edition, entitled 47 Essential open all year sites. Issued in association with Caravan Club. You may still be able to get a copy now. 
Anne


----------

